

Highest karma/submission - pg
http://ycombinator.com/newsnews.html#6aug07

======
nickb
How about highest karma per comment? Personally, I consider comments that
people post here a lot more useful than original articles. I also tend to mod
comments a lot more frequently than stories themselves.

~~~
pg
If you look at median comment score, there are three leaders with 3--
garbowza, greendestiny, and pg-- followed by a large number with 2. If you go
by average the leaders are:

    
    
      (pg           1086 3.92) 
      (rwalker        14 3.57) 
      (cperciva       36 3.36) 
      (jmzachary      21 3.05) 
      (paul          160 2.98) 
      (elq            24 2.96) 
      (uuilly         26 2.88) 
      (greendestiny   23 2.83) 
      (rzwitserloot   18 2.78) 
      (smg            12 2.75) 
      (garbowza       12 2.75) 
      (nostrademons  440 2.75) 
      (pc             12 2.75)
    

Though it's kind of lame that I lead, the good news is that it looks like the
extra upvotes I get for being the creator of the site probably don't amount to
more than 1 per comment.

~~~
brlewis
I don't think it's lame that you lead. More people upvote your comments
because more people read your comments, and that's to be expected. It would
only be blind fandom if _all_ your comments were upvoted.

------
cperciva
Isn't "karma / #stories" a bogus measurement, considering that karma is
obtained both from stories and from comments? I (as I write this) have 89
karma, but only 8 points of that is from submissions...

How about computing [karma obtained from submissions] / [# of submissions] and
[karma obtained from comments] / [# of comments] separately?

~~~
pg
Whoops. Sure enough. Good thing I posted the source. I fixed the code and of
course got different answers. Now PB is number 1.

(If anyone reading this later wonders what the parent comment is talking
about, my original attempt to calculate this was wrong.)

~~~
ivankirigin
comment-karma/comment is probably a bad measure as commenting on threads that
don't make it to the front page would be discouraged.

comment-karma/time is probably a good measure.

------
jkush
I've also wondered if "karma" as defined here is anything like real world
karma (if there is such a thing).

What I mean is: Does upvoting a comment or submission effect your own karma
points? Have the folks on the leader board also upvoted a lot? Is there any
correlation at all?

------
henning
hm. i'd rather type something like:

select username, karma, submissions from users where submissions > 10 order by
karma desc

but you don't see me running an uber-hip VC firm, do you?

~~~
staunch
Yeah but realistically that'd just return: _ERROR: Unknown column
'submissions'_ or whatever because you'd probably have a separate submission
table. Still, you're right that this simple stuff is what SQL is good at.

But having all that data in an in-memory hash is way more flexible and
convenient. He can do any arbitrary operations on it, not just the stuff SQL
and stored procedures are good at.

------
jey
How about karma/comment? or even pageloads/time? :)

------
Jd
Congrats to Nostra

